# James Bond (Bay Boat Steward ) A real Character!



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

Do any of you remember sailing with a Steward called James Bond. I did a trip with him on a Far east Bay boat .What a character....I think if you did sail with him you would remember him. Mad as a Hatter was "jimmy" , and saw his bum big time if you called him Jimmy ...it had to be James.

He was from a very wealthy Family ,but was sent to Sea "to keep him out of the way" .
Or so the story went. I remember him going on a bender big time for a couple of days , and did not turn too once. But he got away with it .
He was big into photography, and had a projector in his cabin. All hands would go down to watch his "home cine films" . Everyone was warned not to laugh at the antics of his family, or he would turn the projector off , and throw everyone out of his cabin, and get a right" Monk on" for a few days. He even threw a very expensive camera over the wall from the boat deck one afternoon.....one fruit cake....
His sayings included "carry on cruising" , and "we do have the fun and do see the life ".

We had some great times with him. I remember reading an article in one of the National Newspapers , a few years after going ashore, and it was about a guy named James Bond, who "went missing " on a container ship, and it was presumed he went over the wall ! . A sea search revealed nothing....I don't know if this was the same person ?.The Ship could have been the Mairangi (spelling? ) Bay. 

Regards to all ,
Mark Caddick.


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Mark,
I know of the name but i never sailed with him. Heard the odd story about him especially the one about the camera being thrown overboard.
What you read in the newspapers would have been true. The story i heard was that it was his last trip to sea before retiring and he didn't want to leave the sea and retire so he disappeared over the side...a sad ending to a lifetime at sea!


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

*James Bond*

Hi Steve,

Thanks for responding to my posting regarding "Bondie" . What a terrible way to end things ...He must have been unable to contemplate a life ashore after spending such a long time at Sea. 

He was one of life's characters, very eccentric , but could always be relied upon to make you laugh with his odd behaviour .
RIP James ....

Thanks again Steve.

Regards,

Mark Caddick.


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Mark,
Well you pretty well summed it up there indeed...as you say i don't think he could contemplate a life ashore after being so long at sea.
If any of the other ex OCL guys read this post and did sail with him they will maybe reply.
Regards Steve


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Steve,

With regard to other ex OCL Lads replying, I am quite suprised that no one who actually sailed with him has replied. Considering the amount of time he was at sea.....He always nailed his bags down ! on any ship he liked.


By the way Steve, are you aware of the OCL reunion in Liverpool this August .
If you need any info let me know. I hope to be going myself if I can contact anyone who sailed with me. Up to now, I have found it a bit difficult tracing people...but it was 30 years ago ! "tempus fugit" (time fly's).

Take care ,
Regards,
Mark . (Thumb)


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Mark,
Yes i am aware of the OCL reunion in August but unfortunately i'm due back on shift the very day before also it is a bit of travelling for me coming down from the Orkney's just for a couple of days....i do keep in contact with a few of the lads though.

Regards Steve


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Steve,

It's a bit of a hike from the Orkneys to Liverpool. I did not realise you were that far North. It's probably a better place to live though ! .
You will probably be able to see photo's on lofty's facebook site of the reunion
Sounds like a good "run ashore" . Pity you can't make it .

Take care mate,

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## terry davies (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Mark,I first sailed with James Bond "Jimmy" on Blue funnels Patroculus when I was 15and about four deep sea trips on the Glen boats and he was a really great bloke. I heard so many stories from other lads about Jimmy and when I think back on my days at sea he is always the first one to come to mind,such a character.I heard about his demise off one of the lads I sailed with and was very sad to hear how he went but not surprised.I sure that as time go's on you will be getting more responses as fellow ship mates of Jimmy come across your posting.
regards, Terry Davies


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

*James bond*



terry davies said:


> Hi Mark,I first sailed with James Bond "Jimmy" on Blue funnels Patroculus when I was 15and about four deep sea trips on the Glen boats and he was a really great bloke. I heard so many stories from other lads about Jimmy and when I think back on my days at sea he is always the first one to come to mind,such a character.I heard about his demise off one of the lads I sailed with and was very sad to hear how he went but not surprised.I sure that as time go's on you will be getting more responses as fellow ship mates of Jimmy come across your posting.
> regards, Terry Davies




Thanks for responding Terry. He certainly was one of lifes great characters 
and I still laugh when I think about him .
Regards,
Mark.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all Kevin Jones ex Ocean Fleets and Bay boats Electrician sorry to here about James he was a nice guy. If anybody remembers me I was with Ocean Fleets 1974 to 1982 and then OCL, P and O Containers and finally P and O Nedlloyd till 1998. Finally P and O Ferries 1998 till Nov 2009. Took earlier retirement now do part time Ferry work. Live in Wrexham North Wales.Regards to all


----------



## Baz1uk (Sep 28, 2006)

I did three trips with "James" on the "Flintshire",73-74.He was indeed a character.I remember he had 3 radios in his cabin,all set on different frequencies as he couldnt understand how to tune them.Seem to remember him going on 2-3 drinking sprees from time to time,but the Passengers thought he was great.Sorry to hear about his final days.


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

*James Bond*



Baz1uk said:


> I did three trips with "James" on the "Flintshire",73-74.He was indeed a character.I remember he had 3 radios in his cabin,all set on different frequencies as he couldnt understand how to tune them.Seem to remember him going on 2-3 drinking sprees from time to time,but the Passengers thought he was great.Sorry to hear about his final days.


The three Radios....That sounds like James...he would throw Cameras over the wall if he could not work out how to use them properly..... 

What a Guy ! .


----------



## SonWon (Mar 26, 2008)

I sailed with Jimmy on his last voyage, can't remember whether it was Barber Priam or Perseus he went over the wall in Tokyo Bay, sailed with Jimmy a few times on the Bay Boats between 1980 and Ocl taking over the 5 ships.


----------



## Barber Hector (Jan 13, 2008)

Barber Perseus, the Priam had been sold by then. I also sailed with him on the BBSL ships and there is nothing I can add to the above. Nice guy. I had a voyage off when he went over the side; the ship was still subdued when I joined at LA.


----------



## colin stevenson (Nov 30, 2007)

I can confirm that it was the Barber Perseus as I was on that trip. There was an APL container ship that was told to join the search. When they asked for the missing persons name and were told James Bond, the reply was ' gee is that for real' or something close to that.
I remember the dreaded mug being left in your cabin after he had been in to clean.


----------



## SuperClive (Aug 1, 2012)

A year or two late for replying to this one but only recently joined SN.

Poor Jimmy. I remember him well from the old Blu Flu SS Patroclus - he'd been on it for many years when I joined her in 1971. He was one of the last saloon stewards from when she'd carried passengers (32?). He treated us officers as though we were passengers - always couteously. He'd take our order and you'd hear his booming, very posh voice shout to the cook, 'Steak, 1, medium done.' or the like. Used to keep the saloon spotless with all the silver polished to perfection.

When we took the old girl to the breakers in Kaohsiung in Feb 1973, we woke up that last morning to find he'd been up all night. He'd polished all the wood panelling leading down to the saloon, the brass handrails at the side of the companionway but when we entered the saloon - well, the linen had been starched and ironed to perfection and every piece of silver had been polished and was on display. He served us breakfast in tears...

I have to add that some of us engineers were a bit cut up at losing our home and a happy ship too - in the last few days, we found a few tins of Brasso left in the 2/E's stores and over those last few watches, the ER brassware got polished within an inch of it's life. She went to the breakers a proud old lady, polished to perfection down below.

Poor Jimmy, sorry, James. As others have said, an absolute fruitcake but what a sad way to go, one of those characters that pass through your life that are hard to forget.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

A more genuine tribute to Blue Funnel has never been posted on S.N...........

albeit through the life of one of her most devoted crewmen.

R.I.P to both.


----------



## Roy Pearce (Nov 6, 2012)

*James Bond*

I sailed for 4 months with James Bond on the Kowloon Bay 1978


----------

